# Sativa or Indica



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 28, 2005)

Which would you rather puff on?

dont forget theres a mix of the too also


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 28, 2005)

Sativa


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 29, 2005)

Sativa


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 29, 2005)

A good mix.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 29, 2005)

sativa


----------



## michaelskunknasty (Sep 1, 2005)

hybrid


----------



## lady kush (Oct 6, 2005)

Sativa no doubt, its the best high!!!


----------



## MarPassion (Oct 6, 2005)

Sativa


----------



## Hick (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, I guesse I will be the "turd in the punchbowl".. 
I love the o' "locked to the couch",,"dribble on my chin"..."blank stare" indicas.


----------



## Dopeman420 (Dec 5, 2005)

Sativa


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 5, 2005)

depends on the time of day.

morning- sativa

Night- indica


----------



## Slowhand (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm with Hick all the way just knock my ass down.(couch me baby)Indica!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 6, 2006)

FrostyNugz420 said:
			
		

> depends on the time of day.
> 
> morning- sativa
> 
> Night- indica


 
He's got my vote!!!


----------



## The haze one (Jan 7, 2006)

ahahah a well balanced mix between the two varities is whut i indeed prefer indica/sativa


----------



## pranicfever (Jan 9, 2006)

Indica is the way to be......


----------



## budcrazy (Mar 20, 2006)

Indica


----------



## Ogof (Mar 20, 2006)

Indica or indica/sativa.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 23, 2006)

yeah love the indica couchlock feeling 

notice all the indica smokers are slow to respond


----------



## flipmode (Mar 23, 2006)

shit i wont the bomb chronic all day so ill go with indica,but sativa good too


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 6, 2006)

I love sativa.  To tell you the truth the only time I like indica is when I cant sleep, or when I am so so depresed that I need the couch like affect so I can matain.


----------



## fusible (May 28, 2006)

Indica!! 100%.....


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 30, 2006)

Sativa or a mix, full indica once in a while to mix things up but i like feeling like a big ball of happy light and thats what sativa does for me!


----------



## bigben (Jul 3, 2006)

both 50/.50


----------



## stevencharron (Jul 11, 2006)

indica


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 12, 2006)

big, fat, sticky Indica


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 12, 2006)

*Indica for sure.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 12, 2006)

yup....can't beat the indicas  


			
				GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> big, fat, sticky Indica


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 2, 2006)

Okay, help a newbie out...

How do you tell what is what?  I am now wondering what's in my bag.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 15, 2006)

mountain blueberry rules them all - SATIVA - get all my 375 lb 6' 3" bod rollin' right along.  smokin mom - ask around fer a sativa, even to yer buddy.  you want a self lifting high not a couch potato feeling.  look on the seedbanks fer strain discriptions.  ak-47 or white russian


----------



## rockydog (Aug 15, 2006)

Im an Indica man myself and my fiance is a Sativa girl. So needless to say, I smoke a lot of both


----------



## astra007 (Aug 15, 2006)

got 1 question? every1 is posting an answer.  *where's the poll?*


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2006)

We used to have a poll here, but Greendaygirl and ldylunatic kept trying to use it to dance.

_"Pole"_dancing...


----------



## rockydog (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah Hick, I love that. too funny...


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Aug 21, 2006)

Well...what sort of high do I want to have....heavy head high...or fluffy body high?

How much space is available for the grow?

What time of the day is it?

Also...what particular chronic ailment am I looking to relieve?

Okay...too many parameters already for me to put out a concrete answer.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 21, 2006)

and a double doobie of blueberry we get  ROOOOoooorrrrrr.  and fer the same of black widow we get  mmeeoooowww.  zzzzzzz.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 3, 2006)

I like it when i get high and people ask me things and I look at them like !!!! Sativas are so common here i'd pick indica any day.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 3, 2006)

I love it all! I found that sativas work out better for me and my friends when we go out to party...but indicas are great for after the party and for movie nights. If we're fortunate enough to have both we start the day tokin on sativa and save the indicas for after we did whatever we had to do.


----------



## Gumber (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd say 80% Indica and 20% sativa.


----------



## LasMingo (Feb 20, 2009)

Indo, baby !

Thank you very much !


----------



## LasMingo (Feb 20, 2009)

"Snow" is a fav, but no one mentions it anywhere.


----------



## LasMingo (Feb 20, 2009)

Are you awake ?

it's Sativa


----------



## Dr Haze (Mar 1, 2009)

A blend of both ...
Sativa...
Indica....
Well i have different weeds for different situations so i generally pick the weed for the moment... so im indecisive here!


----------

